# Wlp 800 Starter Not Starting!



## humulus (11/9/11)

I made a 1l starter yesterday,everything was boiled sanitized etc, wort(gravity was 1044) and yeast were at room temp when pitched and it has been sitting at room temp
Its been over 24hrs now no sign at all of any activity 
The yeast vile was about 1month out of date but has been kept in the fridge
Any suggestions
cheers humulus


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

What signs are you looking for? It may have already fermented out. Have you given it a good shake or checked the gravity?


----------



## Synthetase (11/9/11)

Leave it. It should kick on eventually. The older they are, the less viable cells there are left so the longer it takes for you to see any visible signs of activity. I have vials of WY1968 in my fridge that are so old they take almost a week to show any obvious signs of activity.


----------



## np1962 (11/9/11)

As manticle has asked. What signs do you expect to see?
This is a lager yeast and as such there may be very little sign of activity in a starter.
A month past use by date isn't much but if it has been sitting refridgerated for the 5 months post manufacture then it may take more than 24 hours to show anything other than an increase in sediment on the bottom of your container.
Give it time, check the gravity. If not on a stir plate then give it a shake every time you walk past it.
It will fire given it has not been mistreated at some stage, just needs some time IMO.
Nige


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

manticle said:


> What signs are you looking for? It may have already fermented out. Have you given it a good shake or checked the gravity?


Usually get little co2 bubbles rising but i will check the gravity


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

As synthetease suggested, it may just be a matter of waiting longer too, esecially as the yeast is old. I've had starters take a couple of days or more to fire up.


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

I've got a longneck full of unrinsed WLP800 if you get stuck. Batch was only kegged 2 days ago.


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

felon said:


> I've got a longneck full of unrinsed WLP800 if you get stuck. Batch was only kegged 2 days ago.


Cheers mate ill give it longer and im giving it a shake every hour
let you know if i need it :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

My first vial was 6 months past use by. I couldn't get it to start at all. I was lucky the Brew shop replaced it for free. The second vial kicked off after about 36hrs at 12 deg c.


----------



## humulus (11/9/11)

felon said:


> My first vial was 6 months past use by. I couldn't get it to start at all. I was lucky the Brew shop replaced it for free. The second vial kicked off after about 36hrs at 12 deg c.


You reckon i should drop the temp a bit?


----------



## felon (11/9/11)

I read somewhere you should do starters within a couple of degrees of your planned ferment temp. It does slow up the process though with lager yeast.
I found this helpful for lager yeast treatment.

http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fermenting_Lagers


----------

